# Switch to the Japanese Nameplate



## TITANium (Aug 8, 2005)

I have a new 05 Titan and I would like to know if there is a different nameplate in Japan for it. I would like to remove the Titan decals and replace them with whatever the japanese nameplate is. any help will be appreciated.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

TITANium said:


> I have a new 05 Titan and I would like to know if there is a different nameplate in Japan for it. I would like to remove the Titan decals and replace them with whatever the japanese nameplate is. any help will be appreciated.


The Titan is not sold in Japan..


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....didn't stop you from BUYING it, did it?  


Though, at least you don't have an Armada. And at least you didn't buy a Honda Ridgeline.  


Be lucky we finally have something they don't lol. Sure, they got the skyline, and the silvia, but they also have the little shitbox square things that you can fit almost 4 into one of our parking spaces.

But really, if the name bugs ya that much, I'll trade you straight up for my Sentra.


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

aww hey no fair my post was deleteds it wasnt that bad come on!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

In Japan, They call the Titan "Godzilla"


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> In Japan, They call the Titan "Godzilla"


yah u can go to the local hardware store to get the letters
GODZILLA and epoxy it onto the side of ur car


----------

